# School is Back In Session How Do You Deal with Unaccompanied Minor Requests?



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.

• Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I. 

• If the ping is a school chances are high around 3PM thats those pickups will be minors. If I google the pick up address it usually says on the map image " So and so school."

• Best thing I find is turn off the app, sign out, or just "Go Offline" when you're close to a school. You can't lower your rating if you aren't able to refuse requests.

Any other suggestions on how to deal with, or just avoid picking up kiddies, fele free to post how you do it to help us all.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

I take my own kids to school so I haven’t had to deal with it yet. I only had one UM. He got busted by his mom as I was pulling up so I didn’t have to deal with that at all. He was maybe 16. It was also 1am.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


Wow, Louisiana has early start too? Here in MA, my kid started yesterday.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I put this message in my driver profile. It seems to have stopped the vast majority of unescorted minors, and children without car seats. There are times when I accept a request, and 30 seconds later the passenger cancels the ride. I think they’re reading my profile.

When I still occasionally get these rides, I’m sure to politely explain to them that the right is not insured, and I could be deactivated. I make sure to say I’m sorry several times. That word, more than any other, seems to deescalate the situation, and they will give up the ride.

Be sure to keep the doors locked, and question them through the window. It’s surprising how these kids will defy you and refuse to get out of the car. 

If I get a request from a school, I will go. Sometimes it’s a teacher, or the kid has ID. If they ask me to cancel, I say sure, I just have to wait out the timer. If I get a second request from them, I will decline it and turn off the app for a couple minutes.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


Good times to get lots of pings and repeat cancellation fees with little to no wear and tear on the car...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What you call a place to be avoided some call a business opportunity. NOT by driving minors but by collecting cancellation fees. I guy in my town has bragged that he deliberately stages near the HS so he can deny rides and collect the fees. He claims he can get around $25 in cancellation fees for a short time and little effort. He has no problem going for the second or third request either. LOL


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, Louisiana has early start too? Here in MA, my kid started yesterday.


Last Tuesday in North Louisiana.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

It used to be real easy to when they showed the address on the ping screen, you just wouldn’t accept at a high school.......now they force you to cancel.....the only real way is to not drive around schools, stick with Uber x around office buildings and no auto added pools at school hours, or best yet don’t drive at 3pm to 4. 

All Uber has to do is add address on the ping for high schools at least.......but they make things so hard. If you’re doing Uber pro this whole minor situation will ruin your Uber pro.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


I bring the kids to school.
And let the parents earn a living !
Especially Single Parents.
And
I do not leave until i see the kid enter the school.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I bring the kids to school.
> And let the parents earn a living !
> Especially Single Parents.
> And
> I do not leave until i see the kid enter the school.


I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


I just go to the school and cancel if it's a minor and get the fee



Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


Ins is an issue. You won't be covered can be sued for not following the uber contract you agreed to and lose your job. It's happened 100's if times


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ins is an issue. You won't be covered can be sued for not following the uber contract you agreed to and lose your job. It's happened 100's if times


Damn, and I thought I was doing a nice deed for someone who needs it... ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Catty Patty said:


> Damn, and I thought I was doing a nice deed for someone who needs it... ?


You usually get screwed over doing good deeds. IME, anyway.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


You're covered for an accident. People on here keep saying you don't have insurance for them, but you do. For an accident.

What you DON'T have is other liability insurance that Uber would have your back on if you abide by TOS. You won't run into this too much on the morning rides to school, but might after school or other times...

Kid is going to see non-custodial parent outside of court-approved times and without consent of custodial parent... non-custodial parent takes off with the kid.

Kid is going to meet up with the 60-year-old that's been catfishing on the internet, posing as a 17-year-old. (Have a friend that drives a cab catch a neighbor's 14-year-old daughter trying this one. The guy had ordered the cab. She brought her home, instead. Guy was a cab regular, so she gave Mom the name and addy, and he was banned from the cab company.)

Kid goes on a drug run and gets busted.

Kid goes on a drug run and gets shot/stabbed.

You get the idea. That's the stuff Uber will point to TOS to get themselves out of, and leave you on your own. Yes, you could probably get out of it too, but Uber wouldn't provide your attorney, since you were violating TOS. You'd have to shell out a few $1000, at least, that you couldn't get back.

It's just not worth the potential risk to take them.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


You are NOT covered, period. And if you have a wreck and the little sprogling gets hurt, you are the one on the hook, because U/L will not cover you and your regular insurance won't cover you. And the parents WILL sue your ass, whether you are at fault or not.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

You know where the schools are and you know when the kids get out. So you don't accept the trips. Only problem is the kids have figured this out too. So the little darlings have learned to walk a few blocks away from the school to make the request. There is hope for the next generation.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> You usually get screwed over doing good deeds. IME, anyway.


Sad, but often true... ?


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Very simple. 

Cancel is the key!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You're covered for an accident.* People on here keep saying you don't have insurance for them*, but you do. For an accident.


You read this time and time again as if people just make up their own facts. Clearly as you know, Uber is already on the record as saying ALL riders are covered. They have no choice. As you pointed out plenty of other potential problems.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I bring the kids to school.
> And let the parents earn a living !
> Especially Single Parents.
> And
> I do not leave until i see the kid enter the school.


your not covered by insurance . child gets hurt lyft uber does not stand behind you violation of tos .
meaning you get arrested or sued if anything happens lose your home bank account over a ride .
what i do . i sleep in so i wont get kids going to school .
about 2pm here i will get requests to go to schools . i will drive to the school park my car else where . i will walk about 500 feet to get to the ping so it says arrive i wont get my car stuck in traffic. i wait the 5 make my call hang up click minor . i walk back to my car wait for another ping hopefully another student i again walk to the ping collect another 5 . i do this daily there not 18 . ill do this the entire week easy money . on average i can add 40 to 50 bucks for doing nothing but exercising i have no interest in driving minors i am following lyft uber policy not driving minors. 
i do not feel bad i am not doing anything wrong i am waiting for a new ride from a passenger over 18 not my fault parents careless about the rules . ill let you drive these minors you might as well accept passengers with out child safety seats whats the difference your not covered by insurance .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I bring the kids to school.
> And let the parents earn a living !
> Especially Single Parents.
> And
> I do not leave until i see the kid enter the school.


and thank you for being a driver who seeems to think they are above the law...as for the TOS that obviously means nothing either. just like the third worldwhere laws and regulations are ignored out of complete selfish ignorance


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


I have Progressive Commercial Livery insurance, I can haul minors to and from school, ( as livery not lyft or uber) but if I start picking them up regularly from the school district ( some special schools will hire taxis to take kids to and from school, cheaper than busses) I was told to let them know and they will add a rider to my policy that meets the school districts requirements.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I have Progressive Commercial Livery insurance, I can haul minors to and from school, ( as livery not lyft or uber) but if I start picking them up regularly from the school district ( some special schools will hire taxis to take kids to and from school, cheaper than busses) I was told to let them know and they will add a rider to my policy that meets the school districts requirements.


ok you get the insurance great. ow no ! a child said you touched them or talked dirty to them . or you looked at them even if the child things you were checking them out they can make stuff up . there kids .
your door get busted down your hauled off to jail prepare to spend 20 grand to defend your self . all over a ride .
do the correct thing wait check there id wait 5 click minor collect your 5


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I just go to the school and cancel if it's a minor and get the fee
> 
> 
> Ins is an issue. You won't be covered can be sued for not following the uber contract you agreed to and lose your job. It's happened 100's if times


Thousands.

High school gets out around the time I am staging, and there is a HS nearby but I am only picking up 45+ pings and they never come from that HS. In random situations if I come to understand that it is a school I am heading to, I immediately call to ascertain the passenger situation.

"Other drivers do it!" I then ask them to cancel to get another driver.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i will drive to the school park my car else where . i will walk about 500 feet to get to the ping so it says arrive i wont get my car stuck in traffic. i wait the 5 make my call hang up click minor . i walk back to my car wait for another ping hopefully another student i again walk to the ping collect another 5 . i do this daily there not 18 . ill do this the entire week easy money . on average i can add 40 to 50 bucks for doing nothing but exercising i have no interest in driving minors i am following lyft uber policy not driving minors.


Works great until they put you in handcuffs.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

no cuffs for me. just taking a walk


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

What's shocking to me every year is parents trying to shove their middler school age kids into Ubers. They bring them to the car and, and say "you're going to bring little Johnny to school." Uh, no, I'm not.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Cancel, collect, report with a short note to Uber/Lyft to cover your ass.
Easy $.
I've actually had Uber pay me the full $5 a few times when I started the trip early and then cancelled. I thought the mother was coming along for the ride. This one 13 year old girl called me an ahole and slammed my door like a champ. My first instinct was rage but then I settled down, cancelled and circled the block. Sure enough, same ping. Earned 3 more cancel fees for just continually driving around the block hahaha. After the 3rd time I waved, smiled, shut down the app and bounced.

Shuffling should be an Olympic sport :smiles:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> and thank you for being a driver who seeems to think they are above the law...as for the TOS that obviously means nothing either. just like the third worldwhere laws and regulations are ignored out of complete selfish ignorance


What law? I mean, CA has a law, but most states don't.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What you call a place to be avoided some call a business opportunity. NOT by driving minors but by collecting cancellation fees. I guy in my town has bragged that he deliberately stages near the HS so he can deny rides and collect the fees. He claims he can get around $25 in cancellation fees for a short time and little effort. He has no problem going for the second or third request either. LOL


wow a whole 25 dollars...the road to riches is paved with mediocrity....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> wow a whole 25 dollars...the road to riches is paved with mediocrity....


$25 in an hour can seem like a lot to a driver doing $3 base fare rides Or a Vegas driver doing min fare rides on the strip! LOL


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

so who told someone it was a good idea to do those rides? i have never done a pick up at the airport in 4 years. think im gonna sit in some que to get a 4 dollar 2 drop pool ride to mgm and new york new york? just shoot me..the strip rides even at the extremes of the strip are a joke,4 or 5 dollars? i cant believe that i actually see ants staging at ceasars or aria....makes me want to vomit. yeah i guess it would make sense to a min fare ant who is used to short rides with unruly drunks...those high school shuffles must feel like nirvana haha



Atom guy said:


> What's shocking to me every year is parents trying to shove their middler school age kids into Ubers. They bring them to the car and, and say "you're going to bring little Johnny to school." Uh, no, I'm not.


especially the ones that are on pool. so let me get this straight if your kid is sexually molested by some crack head in the back seat you are cool with that as long as you save money? or if i get a flat on the side of the road,what then? i become instant daddy? ***** that!! my absolute favorite is the ones who not only have five passangers and three are required to have a safety seat and they have some lame ass booster chair left over from tgi fridays with them..lol gtfoh


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I don't care if the pax is 2 years old. I always accept the ride.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm surprised that this problem has lasted for some time and no action is being done to minimize this. Uber is indirectly manipulating drivers behavior with their "PRO" program, along with quest, and multiple rides, yet do not do anything in defense of the driver. Damn if you accept, and damn if you decline. False accusations, temporary deactivation pending investigation, and you are out your daily dough. 

I've had my share of high schoolers, but only 2 rides in particular surprised, one where the parent did a 2 stop, first to drop off kid and then return home. I've had a few of these.

The other one was around 9:30pm or so, pick up at a local school, place was closed, no one in sight, I called and got the parent, single mom, with deadbeat baby daddy was it not present. saying her kid is at school, but she is stucked at work and can't come to pick him up, ride requested to drop him off at grandma, who doesn't drive. Kid couldn't be no more than 8, he was hiding behind some bushes, was scared as it was dark and no one was around. Mom told him that it was ok to ride with me. He was there for an afterschool activity. I was surprised no one at the school though, I took him, as I recorded the phone conversation and text exchange with the parent. 

It is tough out there as a single parent, trying to make ends meet and be everywhere. I meet a school teacher who told me that he uses Uber to send some of the kids home for after school activities run long or afterhours, and public transportation would be around 45minutes or so. Uber its less than 10 minutes.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I put this message in my driver profile. It seems to have stopped the vast majority of unescorted minors, and children without car seats. There are times when I accept a request, and 30 seconds later the passenger cancels the ride. I think they're reading my profile.
> 
> When I still occasionally get these rides, I'm sure to politely explain to them that the right is not insured, and I could be deactivated. I make sure to say I'm sorry several times. That word, more than any other, seems to deescalate the situation, and they will give up the ride.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant! I just changed my story to this. I added "or the law." after "Please don't ask me to break the rules". I would add "Doing so will cost you a cancellation fee." but I imagine that would cause additional problems with the finest examples of society.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You're covered for an accident. People on here keep saying you don't have insurance for them, but you do. For an accident.
> 
> What you DON'T have is other liability insurance that Uber would have your back on if you abide by TOS. You won't run into this too much on the morning rides to school, but might after school or other times...
> 
> ...


For me very simple. Called my insurance agent and he asks the underwriter. BTW: This was a Farmers Agent. He confirmed it may be a gray area; however, good chance a claim could be denied.

That's all I needed to hear. Not taking possible chances like that for $4 - 6.00. How could it even begin to be worth it? No way.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> I'm surprised that this problem has lasted for some time and no action is being done to minimize this. Uber is indirectly manipulating drivers behavior with their "PRO" program, along with quest, and multiple rides, yet do not do anything in defense of the driver. Damn if you accept, and damn if you decline. False accusations, temporary deactivation pending investigation, and you are out your daily dough.
> 
> I've had my share of high schoolers, but only 2 rides in particular surprised, one where the parent did a 2 stop, first to drop off kid and then return home. I've had a few of these.
> 
> ...


That was a foolish thing to do...the liability is on you...this is a business not a charity. You are not the savior of children. And to put you in that position only illustrated the poor examples this child has as a role model...lucky for you the parent didnt file a false claim for molestation to get a free ride


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

cumonohito said:


> I'm surprised that this problem has lasted for some time and no action is being done to minimize this. Uber is indirectly manipulating drivers behavior with their "PRO" program, along with quest, and multiple rides, yet do not do anything in defense of the driver. Damn if you accept, and damn if you decline. False accusations, temporary deactivation pending investigation, and you are out your daily dough.
> 
> I've had my share of high schoolers, but only 2 rides in particular surprised, one where the parent did a 2 stop, first to drop off kid and then return home. I've had a few of these.
> 
> ...


Single parent issues? Not my problem. Period.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

cumonohito said:


> I'm surprised that this problem has lasted for some time


Why? Uber collects $1.25 Why would they stop it?



cumonohito said:


> Damn if you accept


No, $3.75-$5 if you accept



MiamiKid said:


> Called my insurance agent and he asks the underwriter. BTW: This was a Farmers Agent. He confirmed it may be a gray area; however, good chance a claim could be denied.


In my state it's illegal to transport minors. Where is the "gray area"?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> Why? Uber collects $1.25 Why would they stop it?
> 
> No, $3.75-$5 if you accept
> 
> In my state it's illegal to transport minors. Where is the "gray area"?


Was only quoting the Farmers Insurance Agent, who was relaying what the underwriter stated. Did not question why it was a gray area.

He also said a claim could be denied. So, for me, there's no gray area whatsoever. Won't take them under any circumstance.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Won't take them under any circumstance.


In my market the next state is 6 minutes away. A few months back I had a request from a minor headed across state lines.
Can you imagine? Like wtf???
I'm sure some ant took that ride after I canceled. Amazingly idiotic.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> For me very simple. Called my insurance agent and he asks the underwriter. BTW: This was a Farmers Agent. He confirmed it may be a gray area; however, good chance a claim could be denied.
> 
> That's all I needed to hear. Not taking possible chances like that for $4 - 6.00. How could it even begin to be worth it? No way.


My wife is my insurance agent, and she set me up with a rideshare policy. But it's actually uber's insurance that is supposed to cover the passengers. And since they have a rule against unaccompanied minors, I find it very hard to believe that their insurance company whatever pay out on this. It just seems prudent to assume that they wouldn't. No one has come up with an example of a case where they did pay out.

And then I've also wondered about those cases where the kid wants to go over the line into another state. Are we liable for transporting a minor across state lines?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> In my state it's illegal to transport minors. Where is the "gray area"?


PA? I just googled and it says they can take taxis. Different law for TNCs?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Look at destination, if middle school or high school, request ID. So tired of the "the other Lyft driver took us" story.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> In my market the next state is 6 minutes away. A few months back I had a request from a minor headed across state lines.
> Can you imagine? Like wtf???
> I'm sure some ant took that ride after I canceled. Amazingly idiotic.


Cannot imagine the legal ramifications.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Did you know that you can pound out back to back short trips by parking next to a highschool?

If you smash out 4 highschool rides in the morning and another 4 in the afternoon, you'll be at 8 rides in 2 hours. That's 40 rides per week, or basically your quest money.

You'll hit your quest in 10 hours of driving.

https://www.atchisontransport.com/blog/reported-list-of-incidents-involving-uber-and-lyft/
Here's a list of news articles involving uber drivers. Find the one where a driver's life is ruined by taking a minor to school.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

A 12 year old's death puts Uber's age policy in the spotlight

Check out that article. Notice how some parents know the rules and will still order the rides for their kids. Notice how the parents of the suicide child blames Uber and the Driver. Pretty much everything is all good until something happens to their little snowflake. And then it's then playing the victim role.

Basically guys if you do anything other than shuffle these underage ride requests you are gambling with disaster. Most of the time nothing is going to happen but if that snowflake you are dropping off gets into some trouble with the law or kills themselves or others *or if they falsely claim that you groped or touched them (making up a lie to get out of tough spot) pretty much your life is over. All for what a $6 UberX fare? *

Sadly most *simpleton* drivers will take them with no problems and we call those people "*Ants*". Most drivers are *Ants* so this will be an ongoing problem up until Uber goes bankrupt and is Deactivated from doing business.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Did you know that you can pound out back to back short trips by parking next to a highschool?
> 
> If you smash out 4 highschool rides in the morning and another 4 in the afternoon, you'll be at 8 rides in 2 hours. That's 40 rides per week, or basically your quest money.
> 
> ...


What a stupid and irresponsible statement? What's wrong with "you people"? It's against Uber TOS, illegal and a huge liability issue.

If that's what you want to do, fine, it's your business. But I find disgusting and very distasteful that you feel the need to rant about here.

It's no wonder the lower classes stay where they are. Terrible choices.



Cdub2k said:


> A 12 year old's death puts Uber's age policy in the spotlight
> 
> Check out that article. Notice how some parents know the rules and will still order the rides for their kids. Notice how the parents of the suicide child blames Uber and the Driver. Pretty much everything is all good until something happens to their little snowflake. And then it's then playing the victim role.
> 
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> What a stupid and irresponsible statement? What's wrong with "you people"? It's against Uber TOS, illegal and a huge liability issue.
> 
> If that's what you want to do, fine, it's your business. But I find disgusting and very distasteful that you feel the need to rant about here.
> 
> ...


Where is it illegal? 
Terms of service is not law.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently found a way to avoid this. So happy. No going to school for me


----------



## Glockoholic (Aug 20, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


Well i gave up on following that rule. I would arrive to the pick up and it was a minor, i report it and they stopped paying me for the time and gas to get there so i just go ahead and take the kids also knowing i would rather have them in my car then some creep random. Not to mention this is one of those rules where only half the drivers follow so again i would rather get the kid where they are going safely. I do wish parents would not let their kids go at all in a uber but some people i guess right?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> If you're doing Uber pro this whole minor situation will ruin your Uber pro.


People who are doing Uber Pro are ruining themselves.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

No to kids. Yes to moonlighting teachers off the streets!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Where is it illegal?
> Terms of service is not law.


In Georgia, it is illegal to transport a minor under the age of 16.

Have also validated, through Uber's insurance, that there would not be coverage in the event of an accident. Have further validated it is illegal to drive without insurance.

Have now validated this on multiple levels. So no, ABSOLUTELY, NOT transporting minors. We're talking $4 - 6.00 here. Seriously?

Will take cancel fee in a "New York second".

Can't believe we're having this discussion. No wonder Uber drivers are making less. They do not deserve more. Uneducated.

My two cents
?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Have also validated, through Uber's insurance, that there would not be coverage in the event of an accident. Have further validated it is illegal to drive without insurance.


Show us.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In Georgia, it is illegal to transport a minor under the age of 16.
> 
> Have also validated, through Uber's insurance, that there would not be coverage in the event of an accident. Have further validated it is illegal to drive without insurance.
> 
> ...


No, read the laws again. Take your time.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> No, read the laws again. Take your time.


Get over it. Not transporting minors, period. I don't need to read the laws again.

100% validated.

Again, what is wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Get over it. Not transporting minors, period. I don't need to read the laws again.
> 
> 100% validated.
> 
> Again, what is wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?


That's what I thought.

Now to correct your misinformation: it's illegal to transport minors if your sole intent is sex trafficking. "Transport for monetary gain" means sex trafficking.

About insurance + minors: What does Uber insurance have anything to do with minors? Every rule and law created with +18 attached is meant to protect those under 18 from being exploited by grownups or protect them from harming themselves.

The 18+ rule is there to discourage teens from using Uber to run away from home. It's for safety. Use your brains people.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

homelesswarlock said:


> That's what I thought.


The day one of these geniuses shows me a documented case of Uber refusing to insure a ride with a minor is the day I'll start worrying about taking minors.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The day one of these geniuses shows me a documented case of Uber refusing to insure a ride with a minor is the day I'll start worrying about taking minors.


This is straight from Rohit's mouth:










Do the unaccompanied minor Shuffle.

You're welcome


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

New2This said:


> This is straight from Rohit's mouth:
> 
> View attachment 346987
> 
> ...


And yet, by reasonable estimates, Uber accepts fares from at least 30,000 unaccompanied minors a day.


----------



## Glockoholic (Aug 20, 2019)

New2This said:


> This is straight from Rohit's mouth:
> 
> View attachment 346987
> 
> ...


Only issue is when i pulled up to unacompanied minors manys times and reported it they did not pay me at all for the drive there or cancelation thats why i gave up on following this dumb "rule"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> And yet, by reasonable estimates, Uber accepts fares from at least 30,000 unaccompanied minors a day.


Wait you mean Uber's doing something illegal/unethical???? GTFOH ?



Glockoholic said:


> Only issue is when i pulled up to unacompanied minors manys times and reported it they did not pay me at all for the drive there or cancelation thats why i gave up on following this dumb "rule"


Very simple: pull up, let counter count down from 5:00 or 2:00 for Pool (although if a parent's sending unaccompanied minors in Pool call CPS), hit "rider not here" since a valid adult rider wasn't there.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> That's what I thought.


Yup



Glockoholic said:


> Only issue is when i pulled up to unacompanied minors manys times and reported it they did not pay me at all for the drive there or cancelation thats why i gave up on following this dumb "rule"


All you've got to do is wait out the five minute timer.

When I've arrived at pin drop, waited out timer > cancel "Unaccompanied Minor" have received cancel fee 100%. Every time.

But if you want to take the risk for $4.00? Have at it! Myself, don't take the risk and collect $4.80 without brats, in my car, and zero mileage. No brainer.

However, know some drivers, on this forum, are way undereducated and lower class to comprehend.

My two cents.
?



homelesswarlock said:


> That's what I thought.


Yup


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> I have Progressive Commercial Livery insurance, I can haul minors to and from school, ( as livery not lyft or uber) but if I start picking them up regularly from the school district ( some special schools will hire taxis to take kids to and from school, cheaper than busses) I was told to let them know and they will add a rider to my policy that meets the school districts requirements.


Isn't livery insurance expensive? Seems like it would be difficult to make it pay for itself...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> and thank you for being a driver who seeems to think they are above the law...as for the TOS that obviously means nothing either. just like the third worldwhere laws and regulations are ignored out of complete selfish ignorance


If its luxsuv I will take up to 14 students


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Where is it illegal?
> Terms of service is not law.


California and, I believe, one other state.



Glockoholic said:


> Only issue is when i pulled up to unacompanied minors manys times and reported it they did not pay me at all for the drive there or cancelation thats why i gave up on following this dumb "rule"


You have to wait the 5 minutes no matter the reason fo cancellation. Then the algorithim will pay you.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I have to say so far toda


Glockoholic said:


> Well i gave up on following that rule. I would arrive to the pick up and it was a minor, i report it and they stopped paying me for the time and gas to get there so i just go ahead and take the kids also knowing i would rather have them in my car then some creep random. Not to mention this is one of those rules where only half the drivers follow so again i would rather get the kid where they are going safely. I do wish parents would not let their kids go at all in a uber but some people i guess right?


Unfortunately if you got into an accident with a minor in the car I would imagine, Uber would start by suspending you, and getting ready to deactivate you permanently. Can't say how the litigation would go, if there was any. I also can't say what your own insurance company would do, because insurance companies don't like it when you get into an accident at all. Even with the golden ride share coverage you can get from some insurance companies I would tend to think that during their investigation they would look for everything and everything to dump it all on you.

So worst case scenario you could have would most likely be: Uber deactivates you permanently, your insurance company finds a reason to say it's your fault and screws you. Then you have to figure out how you're going to replace your car all by yourself, and if the minor even so much as has an achy finger afterwards, you're probably looking at a lawsuit of some kind at least expecting you to pay for all medical expenses etc etc.

Best thing to do is just say no and cancel the ride. You never know when you will get into an accident that you just can't avoid, and I've noticed that when you tempt fate it likes to come at you with teeth and claws.

By the way I just grabbed this screenshot off an accident Lawyers webpage. You might like to read what the accident lawyers are advertising, doesn't look good.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


The issue of insurance coverage is mute. Both U & L has a clearly stated policy of no unaccompanied minors. PERIOD.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> The issue of insurance coverage is mute. Both U & L has a clearly stated policy of no unaccompanied minors. PERIOD.


Exactly correct. Cannot imagine either company's, insurance, covering a claim involving an unaccompanied minor.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Same thing here.....Already had one yesterday.
If I am close to the ping I go and wait for the ride , if a kid comes out, I reject the ride and give them copies of the Calif. rules to give to the parents and cancel "unaccompanied Minor".

If it's a longer run to get the ping, I call and ask if the rider is an adult, and tell them I'll explain why I called when I arrive. Most people are appalled that parents actually put their kids into a car with a stranger,and it turns into the topic when I am driving, and usually a tip at the end


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


Are you mad?! and lose on these pings?!.... ha, I give out lolipops to anyone under 18.... and tell parents that kids ride for free, just call uber and tell them you sent their kid via uber.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I just go to the school and cancel if it's a minor and get the fee
> 
> 
> Ins is an issue. You won't be covered can be sued for not following the uber contract you agreed to and lose your job. It's happened 100's if times


That's why you dont drive like a maniac.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> Same thing here.....Already had one yesterday.
> If I am close to the ping I go and wait for the ride , if a kid comes out, I reject the ride and give them copies of the Calif. rules to give to the parents and cancel "unaccompanied Minor".
> 
> If it's a longer run to get the ping, I call and ask if the rider is an adult, and tell them I'll explain why I called when I arrive. Most people are appalled that parents actually put their kids into a car with a stranger,and it turns into the topic when I am driving, and usually a tip at the end


Excellent


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

I have no issue whatsoever in transporting minors so long as they have told me they are 18. I tell em straight out that I am not allowed to have them in the car unless they tell me they are 18, in which case I will be happy to take them anywhere they want. Never had a kid yet tell me they aren't 18 when directly asked. I am now protected and operating legally as per Uber's rules. 

If they are clearly under the age of 13 then it's an automatic cancel.

Sometimes it gets real slow in the afternoons and staging yourself at a high school can be very productive. Kids are using their parents account so they are often happy to tip


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

seymour said:


> Kids are using their parents account so they are often happy to tip :wink:


Really ? Since when ? ???


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I put this message in my driver profile. It seems to have stopped the vast majority of unescorted minors, and children without car seats. There are times when I accept a request, and 30 seconds later the passenger cancels the ride. I think they're reading my profile.
> 
> When I still occasionally get these rides, I'm sure to politely explain to them that the right is not insured, and I could be deactivated. I make sure to say I'm sorry several times. That word, more than any other, seems to deescalate the situation, and they will give up the ride.
> 
> ...


The note in your profile is a great idea! I just stole it and added this "fun fact" to my profile. I'll do the same in Lyft. I like cancel fees, but I like avoiding face-to-face confrontation more.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> The note in your profile is a great idea! I just stole it and added this "fun fact" to my profile. I'll do the same in Lyft. I like cancel fees, but I like avoiding face-to-face confrontation more.
> View attachment 347149


Hmmm. I like yours better. You started out on a positive note. I'm going to have to edit mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

school mornings surge 3x in my area,,,no way i'm turning that down,,,i took a 12 year old the other day,,,uber does not care about us,,,so why should i care?


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> school mornings surge 3x in my area,,,no way i'm turning that down,,,i took a 12 year old the other day,,,uber does not care about us,,,so why should i care?


If you get into an accident with a 12-year-old, the judge won't care that it was a 3x ride.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What you call a place to be avoided some call a business opportunity. NOT by driving minors but by collecting cancellation fees. I guy in my town has bragged that he deliberately stages near the HS so he can deny rides and collect the fees. He claims he can get around $25 in cancellation fees for a short time and little effort. He has no problem going for the second or third request either. LOL


One of these savvy kids will set him up for the cops one day and he will regret preying on people.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> One of these savvy kids will set him up for the cops one day and he will regret preying on people.


Surprised Uber has not caught on to this as well. something this good can only last for so long.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok you get the insurance great. ow no ! a child said you touched them or talked dirty to them . or you looked at them even if the child things you were checking them out they can make stuff up . there kids .
> your door get busted down your hauled off to jail prepare to spend 20 grand to defend your self . all over a ride .
> do the correct thing wait check there id wait 5 click minor collect your 5


Even worse. 
In 14 years, That child goes to BU or Harvard and when the school work gets hard sees a therapist. Actually a sophomore psychology minor, but anyway...
...said "therapist" via YouTube that an Uber driver molested the child (aka classmate) and everyone MUST believe the victim. Something must be done to make driver's more human like.
As the post millennial generation struggles with their parents credit card debt (a decade+ of charging rides), more and more are suing drivers for sub par transportation. As evidence, the Driver's record of Star ratings is presented along with a disturbing "rate of shuffle". 
These children want a reset and they want reparations from drivers everywhere based on a formula involving star ratings, CR, AR, driver issued ratings(pax abuse) and other fees earned 
most will not believe this, but uber used to pay a driver to clean the vomit out of his own car. Isn't that crazy? Drivers are lucky we request rides in the first place

If successful, drivers will pledge lifetime transportation for the families they have abused, in perpetuity. 
Driver licensing fees will increase to $.27 a mile which includes three cents per mile for a victims relief fund for passengers in the 2011-2025 period. 
Full time rideshare drivers average pay is $0.23/mile, but don't let the numbers fool you. Drivers make it up in volume. 
That's all for now. Good bye from Snowflake City.



ZenUber said:


> My wife is my insurance agent, and she set me up with a rideshare policy. But it's actually uber's insurance that is supposed to cover the passengers. And since they have a rule against unaccompanied minors, I find it very hard to believe that their insurance company whatever pay out on this. It just seems prudent to assume that they wouldn't. No one has come up with an example of a case where they did pay out.
> 
> And then I've also wondered about those cases where the kid wants to go over the line into another state. Are we liable for transporting a minor across state lines?


The problem is that EVERYONE will be sued. A successful defense against the claim can often cost more than you accepting blame under false pretenses.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

seymour said:


> I have no issue whatsoever in transporting minors so long as they have told me they are 18. I tell em straight out that I am not allowed to have them in the car unless they tell me they are 18, in which case I will be happy to take them anywhere they want. Never had a kid yet tell me they aren't 18 when directly asked. I am now protected and operating legally as per Uber's rules.
> 
> If they are clearly under the age of 13 then it's an automatic cancel.
> 
> Sometimes it gets real slow in the afternoons and staging yourself at a high school can be very productive. Kids are using their parents account so they are often happy to tip :wink:


100% wrong. You would not be covered in an accident. Period.

What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Catty Patty said:


> Isn't livery insurance expensive? Seems like it would be difficult to make it pay for itself...


The 6 month premium for the recommended coverage, ( more than state minimum ) was $1,400, works out to approx $7.50 a day. Thats a large latte from starbucks. For the ability to carry people and small packages in my personal car for hire, _*cutting costs by removing the third wheel from our business model ( ie uber/lyft)*_, thereby increasing the $$ in my pocket.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> 100% wrong. You would not be covered in an accident. Period.
> 
> What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"?


I don't see how I would not be covered. It is our job to confirm that the pax is 18 and we do this by asking the pax if they are 18 - as per Uber's policy. We are not required to ask for ID but simply to confirm they are 18.


----------



## drdisaster (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you all for this thread.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

seymour said:


> I don't see how I would not be covered.


I don't even bother replying to these people that tell you you won't be covered. Of course the underage Pax will be covered by Uber's Insurance. This dead horse has been beaten for years and is pointless because Uber has already publicly acknowledged their insurance covers ALL passengers. That won't stop all the screaming heads from telling you your not covered even though they have zero fact to support that. Insurance simply doesn't work that way. Next to no one here has actually read the policy and can point out that exclusion if a TOS is violated.

Of course there are several other dangers to giving rides to unaccompanied minors but that isn't one of them. Some states have laws against it. Before the yellers start screaming *I recommend you don't give rides to unaccompanied minors*.

One year (I can't remember which year) Uber sent out a mass email to drivers at Thanksgiving "Thanking Them" on behalf of their customers. One of the blurbs actually said "thank you on behalf of the soccer moms and dads who couldn't be there to pick there kids up from soccer practice"! LOL. I saved that email from Uber just in case I ever needed it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

seymour said:


> I don't see how I would not be covered. It is our job to confirm that the pax is 18 and we do this by asking the pax if they are 18 - as per Uber's policy. We are not required to ask for ID but simply to confirm they are 18.


Insurance would not cover the claim. I deal with insurance every day. Farmers Insurance has it written into the policy of what they will


Seamus said:


> I don't even bother replying to these people that tell you you won't be covered. Of course the underage Pax will be covered by Uber's Insurance. This dead horse has been beaten for years and is pointless because Uber has already publicly acknowledged their insurance covers ALL passengers. That won't stop all the screaming heads from telling you your not covered even though they have zero fact to support that. Insurance simply doesn't work that way. Next to no one here has actually read the policy and can point out that exclusion if a TOS is violated.
> 
> Of course there are several other dangers to giving rides to unaccompanied minors but that isn't one of them. Some states have laws against it. Before the yellers start screaming *I recommend you don't give rides to unaccompanied minors*.
> 
> One year (I can't remember which year) Uber sent out a mass email to drivers at Thanksgiving "Thanking Them" on behalf of their customers. One of the blurbs actually said "thank you on behalf of the soccer moms and dads who couldn't be there to pick there kids up from soccer practice"! LOL. I saved that email from Uber just in case I ever needed it.


Will call you out as being extremely wrong. You don't get it. I work with insurance claims every day.

It has nothing to do with what Uber told. And they never said all passengers are covered. Doesn't matter if they did.

Per Farmer's Insurance Underwriter: It is written into Uber's insurance policy that unaccompanied minors will not be covered. It's in the policy ironclad. Period

Any insurance company has every single, legal right to insert exclusions into the policy. It's done all the time. It's a contract. Uber has nothing to do with it.

But, if you've got the time and money to sue Uber go for it. Over $4.00 rides that you get paid a $4.80 cancel fee for doing nothing? Seriously?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Insurance would not cover the claim. I deal with insurance every day. Farmers Insurance has it written into the policy of what they will
> 
> Per Farmer's Insurance Underwriter: It is written into Uber's insurance policy that unaccompanied minors will not be covered. It's in the policy ironclad. Period


Please post supporting official documentation in regards to your comment that 'unaccompanied minors will not be covered '.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly correct. Cannot imagine either company's, insurance, covering a claim involving an unaccompanied minor.


Can you imagine either company allowing 30,000+ unaccompanied minors to use the app every day and accepting their payment?

Do the math. It's easy to figure.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What you call a place to be avoided some call a business opportunity. NOT by driving minors but by collecting cancellation fees. I guy in my town has bragged that he deliberately stages near the HS so he can deny rides and collect the fees. He claims he can get around $25 in cancellation fees for a short time and little effort. He has no problem going for the second or third request either. LOL


GENIUS!


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> If you get into an accident with a 12-year-old, the judge won't care that it was a 3x ride.


why would the judge care? Irrelevant

the parents knew what they were doing


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dave Bust said:


> why would the judge care? Irrelevant


Exactly. At any moment of the day, on any given ride, a 12 y/o might dart in front of your car and be killed. It may or may not be your fault. But the lawyers won't care.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> why would the judge care? Irrelevant
> 
> the parents knew what they were doing


I guess if the parents somehow forced their kid into your car your argument might hold up. If that happens, take the kid to a police station so they can arrest the parents.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Insurance would not cover the claim. I deal with insurance every day. Farmers Insurance has it written into the policy of what they will
> 
> Will call you out as being extremely wrong. You don't get it. I work with insurance claims every day.
> 
> ...


Easy to prove me wrong. Post a link to Uber's insurance policy in your state and post the exclusion clause. Easy. Prove it.

Uber wants it both ways. They want the revenue but want to be able to say it's against TOS and blame the driver. There is not one post in all the years of this forum where anyone has been deactivated for this. In fact, one driver was reported last year and all they did was give him a warning that it was against the TOS. Uber could stop it tomorrow but does nothing.

Re read my post, I advise not to drive minors for other reasons.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Exactly. At any moment of the day, on any given ride, a 12 y/o might dart in front of your car and be killed. It may or may not be your fault. But the lawyers won't care.


Ok. So if your pax turns out to be a 12-year-old, you're saying that you should take the ride so that you don't accidentally run them over as you cancel and drive away? I'll just assume that's what you mean instead of assuming you don't understand what this thread is about.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

It seems like some drivers are determined to continue to pick up unaccompanied minors. The issue is not up for debate. Both U & L have policies forbidding picking up these unaccompanied minors. It seems real suspicious to me that there are drivers who seem oblivious to the risks involved or pretend to be ignorant of the fact. I must say, that those drivers behavior appear very suspect. Weirdos want to pick up kids, then go drive a school bus. Just saying.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If child has account and sets up a ride, this means they are claiming to be 18, per terms of service.

If there is an accident and uber insurance decides minor is not covered, it also means child (or childs parent) set up a ride that violates tos and are waiving their rights.

I think claims of abuse from minor are bigger danger.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Please post supporting official documentation in regards to your comment that 'unaccompanied minors will not be covered '.





RightTurnOnRed said:


> Please post supporting official documentation in regards to your comment that 'unaccompanied minors will not be covered '.


What????

What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"


Coachman said:


> Can you imagine either company allowing 30,000+ unaccompanied minors to use the app every day and accepting their payment?
> 
> Do the math.
> 
> ...





MiamiKid said:


> What????
> 
> What's wrong with "YOU PEOPLE"


BTW: You's are all on "ignore". So sorry, won't see your intellectually stimulating comments. NOT.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

These drivers on here trying to debate and justify picking up these unaccompanied minors really need a reality check. So go ahead and be a weirdo and continue to pickup these kids. Not my problem.
?????


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

seymour said:


> I have no issue whatsoever in transporting minors so long as they have told me they are 18. I tell em straight out that I am not allowed to have them in the car unless they tell me they are 18, in which case I will be happy to take them anywhere they want. Never had a kid yet tell me they aren't 18 when directly asked. I am now protected and operating legally as per Uber's rules.
> 
> If they are clearly under the age of 13 then it's an automatic cancel.
> 
> Sometimes it gets real slow in the afternoons and staging yourself at a high school can be very productive. Kids are using their parents account so they are often happy to tip :wink:


Yeah.... that plan has worked so well for guys picking up underage girls....

"But she TOLD me she was 18!!...."


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> California and, I believe, one other state.
> 
> 
> You have to wait the 5 minutes no matter the reason fo cancellation. Then the algorithim will pay you.


https://codes.findlaw.com/ca/penal-code/pen-sect-272.html
Well, you're wrong because "adult stranger" is defined as someone who contacts a minor with the intent to victimize or exploit.

A violation of this law would be something like asking underage pax to "hang out with you" at the mall and "I'll give you a ride".


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@ZenUber how did you get all that to fit under your "describe yourself in a few words" section? Mine has a 50 character limit


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


 Collect cancellation fee . Move on .


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> @ZenUber how did you get all that to fit under your "describe yourself in a few words" section? Mine has a 50 character limit


I'm not sure. I haven't had any issues with being limited. Try updating your app. Or maybe something is different in you market. My fun fact is only one sentence. I don't know why they would limit it to 50 characters.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> @ZenUber how did you get all that to fit under your "describe yourself in a few words" section? Mine has a 50 character limit


In your Uber profile you can add a "fun fact" that has a longer character limit. The Lyft profile was more limited and trickier, so here's how I did it:


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Yeah.... that plan has worked so well for guys picking up underage girls....
> 
> "But she TOLD me she was 18!!...."


I married a 16 year old when I was 23, so I know what works. Candy - always have candy on hand! "would you like to lick my lollipop?"

It's true, I did marry a 16 year old and yes, it was perfectly legal. I did have to go to city hall and have her parents sign some forms to say they were allowing me to marry her. This was in 1992 - not sure what the current law is in that jurisdiction but I suspect it is the same. In this country, we need to lower the age of consent to 14, IMO.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> https://codes.findlaw.com/ca/penal-code/pen-sect-272.html
> Well, you're wrong because "adult stranger" is defined as someone who contacts a minor with the intent to victimize or exploit.
> 
> A violation of this law would be something like asking underage pax to "hang out with you" at the mall and "I'll give you a ride".


What does that have to do with what I said? I said it's illegal in CA to transport unaccompanied minors.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> What does that have to do with what I said? I said it's illegal in CA to transport unaccompanied minors.


NO NO NO, there is no such law on the books. How do you think kids get to school - their parents drive em there and I assure you it is perfectly legal.

As per Uber's policy, so long as the kid lets you know they are 18, it is legal to drive em.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You read this time and time again as if people just make up their own facts. Clearly as you know, Uber is already on the record as saying ALL riders are covered. They have no choice. As you pointed out plenty of other potential problems.


And you trust Uber? They would say you're not covered because you had an unauthorized pax, an unaccompanied minor. My friend's daughter was carjacked by a pax. Uber's insurance isn't covering her stolen vehicle and her insurance company denied the claim.

I won't take chances by taking minors.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And you trust Uber? They would say you're not covered because you had an unauthorized pax, an unaccompanied minor. My friend's daughter was carjacked by s pax. Uber's insurance isn't covering her stolen vehicle and her insurance company denied the claim.
> 
> I won't take chances by taking minors.


i don't understand - the carjacker was underage? who was underage? a pax stole her car while there was another underage pax in the car?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Invisible said:


> And you trust Uber? They would say you're not covered because you had an unauthorized pax, an unaccompanied minor. My friend's daughter was carjacked by s pax. Uber's insurance isn't covering her stolen vehicle and her insurance company denied the claim.
> 
> I won't take chances by taking minors.


You're exactly correct. That's what these extreme deniers, in this forum, fail to understand.

Insurance companies are in business to deny claims. They have top notch corporate attorneys structure their iron clad, enforceable contracts.

Some folks here just don't get it. Unaccompanied Minors, along with multiple other items, are an exclusion in Uber's insurance policy.

The chance they'd cover a claim is 0%.

BTW: @Seamus is on my ignore list; so, have no idea what he wrote nor will I see his response. However, know he'll be fuming over this.

Personally, unaccompanied minors have become a nice little income stream as well as entertainment. Thoroughly enjoy my paid breaks while sitting in my car laughing at these folks. ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> .BTW: @Seamus is on my ignore list; so, have no idea what he wrote nor will I see his response. However, know he'll be fuming over this.


*SCORE! :laugh::roflmao:








*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

seymour said:


> i don't understand - the carjacker was underage? who was underage? a pax stole her car while there was another underage pax in the car?


The carjacker wasn't underage. I have to find out more info. But from what I know, she was carjacked by the pax. Maybe the driver ended the trip, and that's why her claim was denied.

But my point was Uber and her insurance denied her claim. That's why I don't trust them, or at least one of the reasons.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Catty Patty said:


> Damn, and I thought I was doing a nice deed for someone who needs it... ?


Same here. I've driven a couple of kids around 9 years old. I just wanted to get the kid home safely. Knowing about the insurance thing will be preventing me from doing this again.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Same here. I've driven a couple of kids around 9 years old. I just wanted to get the kid home safely. Knowing about the insurance thing will be preventing me from doing this again.


Used to do the same thing. Then, discovered the insurance coverage issue and made several phone calls for validation.

That was all I needed to get paid for NOT driving minors. First call to agent (btw: Farmers-Uber's agent). Agent contacts underwriter who confirms the exclusion.

Next two call to an attorney specializing in insurance claims. They verified as well. No additional validation needed. We're talking unlimited liability for as little as a $4.00 payout.

But it's clearly somebody's personal business whether they choose to drive, these kids, or cancel/shuffle. I'm getting my $4.80 to not drive?, enjoy a break and laugh.

Anyone is free to do what they wish.

My two cents.
?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> What does that have to do with what I said? I said it's illegal in CA to transport unaccompanied minors.


In some states if cop pulls you over ubering a minor not your child? Driver goes to jail.
Wake up people.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> The note in your profile is a great idea! I just stole it and added this "fun fact" to my profile. I'll do the same in Lyft. I like cancel fees, but I like avoiding face-to-face confrontation more.
> View attachment 347149


You may want to remove the "I love kids" line ?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok you get the insurance great. ow no ! a child said you touched them or talked dirty to them . or you looked at them even if the child things you were checking them out they can make stuff up . there kids .
> your door get busted down your hauled off to jail prepare to spend 20 grand to defend your self . all over a ride .
> do the correct thing wait check there id wait 5 click minor collect your 5


Dash cam, inside & out...

If your concerned about false claims against the driver, then don't drive un-accompanied children.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> You may want to remove the "I love kids" line ?


Lol. It's not creepy if you see the rest of my profile. Kids are a big part of my life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> You are NOT covered, period. And if you have a wreck and the little sprogling gets hurt, you are the one on the hook, because U/L will not cover you and your regular insurance won't cover you. And the parents WILL sue your ass, whether you are at fault or not.


The same damn parents screaming why we can't take their little brat, to school, are the first ones to sue for a simple fender scrape.

Have absolutely zero sympathy for these parents or their lazy kids. I walked over two miles to school, in sub zero weather. Yet, they can't walk two blocks.

Cancel > collect > next.
?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Collect cancellation fee . Move on .


Cancellation fee? Uber pays you for canceling a trip when it's an unaccompanied minor, or only if you wait 5 minutes first then cancel? I've never seen that they pay me when I cancel for unaccompanied minor, it's always my loss, kinda like suck it up buttercup.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> One of these savvy kids will set him up for the cops one day and he will regret preying on people.


Hope so. Word that comes to mind is creepy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Cancellation fee? Uber pays you for canceling a trip when it's an unaccompanied minor, or only if you wait 5 minutes first then cancel? I've never seen that they pay me when I cancel for unaccompanied minor, it's always my loss, kinda like suck it up buttercup.


You have to wait 5 minutes before you put the reason in then you will get paid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Cancellation fee? Uber pays you for canceling a trip when it's an unaccompanied minor, or only if you wait 5 minutes first then cancel? I've never seen that they pay me when I cancel for unaccompanied minor, it's always my loss, kinda like suck it up buttercup.


Darn sure always receive the cancellation fee now. In fact, easy money. But you do have to wait out the timer.

Takes a few times getting used to; then, no big deal. I do not sit there and argue with them, or listen to their complaints. Actually, have learned to be quite cold. Roll windows, lock doors (should be locked already) and do not bother looking at them.

Usually pull forward, a few feet, or around the corner. At first, would not collect the cancel fee either. Now, assuming I've driven to the pin, collect close to 100%. Do it a few times and you'll get comfortable with it.

Then you'll enjoy the paid break, which is higher than a 10 - 15 minute ride, without mileage. So yes, will gladly enjoy the break and avoid unlimited liability, deactivation and even possible criminal charges.

All day, every day.
?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Cancellation fee? Uber pays you for canceling a trip when it's an unaccompanied minor, or only if you wait 5 minutes first then cancel? I've never seen that they pay me when I cancel for unaccompanied minor, it's always my loss, kinda like suck it up buttercup.


 Wait 5 minutes . Cancel for unaccompanied minor . Get paid . If you don't want to wait , cancel then call and tell them . This will take longer but you will be paid .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Wait 5 minutes . Cancel for unaccompanied minor . Get paid . If you don't want to wait , cancel then call and tell them . This will take longer but you will be paid .


Have done the five minute timer, cancel & collect fee multiple times. However, have never done the cancel, less than five, then call and collect?

The system will pay you, after less than 5 minute cancel, if you simply just call them?

If so, great. 
?



Clothahump said:


> You are NOT covered, period. And if you have a wreck and the little sprogling gets hurt, you are the one on the hook, because U/L will not cover you and your regular insurance won't cover you. And the parents WILL sue your ass, whether you are at fault or not.


Excellent point about getting used even if not at fault. They could easily do so just because the minors should have been in your.

Like driving without a license. Except, possibly, worse.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Have done the five minute timer, cancel & collect fee multiple times. However, have never done the cancel, less than five, then call and collect?
> 
> The system will pay you, after less than 5 minute cancel, if you simply just call them?
> 
> ...


Yes , but it will take longer .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> One of these savvy kids will set him up for the cops one day and he will regret preying on people.


Not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> You usually get screwed over doing good deeds. IME, anyway.


No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Not doing anything illegal.


Loitering?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Locked doors & Shuffling.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Loitering?


Not if you're parked legally.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Locked doors & Shuffling.


If police continue to get "suspicious persons" reports, action will be taken. Believe me, the driver would feel the pain long before the issue got to arrest level.

Just think about the harm from false impairment accusations. Both exploit the process.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Insurance companies are in business to deny claims.


ROFLOL

You don't know the first thing about what you're talking about. Stop pretending that you're the expert.



MondayMan said:


> Ok. So if your pax turns out to be a 12-year-old, you're saying that you should take the ride so that you don't accidentally run them over as you cancel and drive away? I'll just assume that's what you mean instead of assuming you don't understand what this thread is about.


I've never suggested taking 12 y/os. Dumb point is dumb.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OldBay said:


> If child has account and sets up a ride, this means they are claiming to be 18, per terms of service.
> 
> If there is an accident and uber insurance decides minor is not covered, it also means child (or childs parent) set up a ride that violates tos and are waiving their rights.
> 
> I think claims of abuse from minor are bigger danger.


your missing a major piece of the puzzle....you state that if there is an accident and uber insurance decides minor is not covered....what? what are you talking about? Uber insurance will not cover anything if you are in an accident with a minor. Period. There is no decision about a minor being covered. You nor the minor are covered because you the driver went against the TOS which makes their liability null and void. As for the minor, I am sure you will personally be responsible. And then of course, since you got in an accident and you were driving a minor which is against the TOS, you will be deactivated. Claims of abuse by minors are also a real possibility like you wrote. They can say anything, or the parents who allow them have their kids driven around by strangers, and it would be your word against theres. Think of all of the lying passengers now just to get a free ride. Imagine a parent who wants you to pick up their child so they can set you up and blame you for something you didn't do. This isn't that far fetched in the Uber world where paxoles lie about everything and anything for a credit on Uber.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> your missing a major piece of the puzzle....you state that if there is an accident and uber insurance decides minor is not covered....what? what are you talking about? Uber insurance will not cover anything if you are in an accident with a minor. Period. There is no decision about a minor being covered. You nor the minor are covered because you the driver went against the TOS which makes their liability null and void. As for the minor, I am sure you will personally be responsible. And then of course, since you got in an accident and you were driving a minor which is against the TOS, you will be deactivated. Claims of abuse by minors are also a real possibility like you wrote. They can say anything, or the parents who allow them have their kids driven around by strangers, and it would be your word against theres. Think of all of the lying passengers now just to get a free ride. Imagine a parent who wants you to pick up their child so they can set you up and blame you for something you didn't do. This isn't that far fetched in the Uber world where paxoles lie about everything and anything for a credit on Uber.


They would have to prove I knew he was a minor.

After all, he signed up for their app which requires he be 18.

They wouldnt win the court case.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Dumb point is dumb.


My mom says I'm special.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> If police continue to get "suspicious persons" reports, action will be taken. Believe me, the driver would feel the pain long before the issue got to arrest level.
> 
> Just think about the harm from false impairment accusations. Both exploit the process.


For WHAT? There is nothing illegal about sitting in your legally parked car, with a valid business reason to be there (teachers or other staff that may need rides).

With cameras everywhere, cops are slowly becoming aware that if they try to violate rights, they will be caught.

I have a deranged neighbor that decided to follow my son around the neighborhood taking pictures, and there was NOTHING I could do. Why? Because, despite the fact that he was only 12, she wasn't breaking any laws, so long as she stayed off private property. I will say, though, NJ has a really crappy stalking law.

As far as the false accusations, if drivers actually started holding pax responsible for their slander and defamation of character, word would spread and the practice would stop right quick.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's never quite as much nonsense as in these unaccompanied minor threads.

- Uber will deactivate you
- Insurance won't cover you
- You're going to be arrested for "hanging out" at a school
- The minor will claim sexual assault
- The minor will end up missing or kidnapped and you'll be blamed

It's very entertaining.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> your missing a major piece of the puzzle....you state that if there is an accident and uber insurance decides minor is not covered....what? what are you talking about? Uber insurance will not cover anything if you are in an accident with a minor. Period. There is no decision about a minor being covered. You nor the minor are covered because you the driver went against the TOS which makes their liability null and void. As for the minor, I am sure you will personally be responsible. And then of course, since you got in an accident and you were driving a minor which is against the TOS, you will be deactivated. Claims of abuse by minors are also a real possibility like you wrote. They can say anything, or the parents who allow them have their kids driven around by strangers, and it would be your word against theres. Think of all of the lying passengers now just to get a free ride. Imagine a parent who wants you to pick up their child so they can set you up and blame you for something you didn't do. This isn't that far fetched in the Uber world where paxoles lie about everything and anything for a credit on Uber.


That's not true everywhere. In NJ, the kid would be covered in an accident. What the driver WOULDN'T have is any insurance for *other*things that could go wrong. Driver could probably still win, but would have to shell out his/her own money for a lawyer.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> They would have to prove I knew he was a minor.
> 
> After all, he signed up for their app which requires he be 18.
> 
> They wouldnt win the court case.


WOW, WOW AND WOW!!!!

You actually believe that??????? What is your education level? Did you finish 8th grade?

They would win the court case. They do NOT have to prove anything. Nothing.

Unaccompanied minors are an exclusion. Get it?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Unaccompanied minors are an exclusion. Get it?


What does that mean, they're an exclusion? An exclusion from what?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> There's never quite as much nonsense as in these unaccompanied minor threads.
> 
> - Uber will deactivate you
> - Insurance won't cover you
> ...


One of the downsides of being a long term driver is trying to have the patience of reading thru regurgitated BS that has been passed around for years. I don't even endorse driving unaccompanied minors and think it's a bad idea but the hysteria is tough to stomach. Very telling that all these "experts" can't produce an actual exclusion clause from UBERS insurance. It's laughable these so called experts most likely don't even posses the actual policy but only the summary. It is so easy for the "experts" to post it and be done with it.....but they don't have it and have never read it! LOL. I actually have received all 100+ pages of the NY policy and you will find no exclusion clause. Why??? Because the state is going to make Uber responsible for EVERY person that gets in an Uber!!! Wether TOS violations, drunk Uber driver, unlicensed Uber driver or whatever scenario you can dream up the state insurance dept holds Uber accountable! I'm done. Never ever ever participating in the unaccompanied insurance discussion again!!!

Let's beat another dead horse now! Service animals next?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If a college kid gives bar owner a legit fake Id, bar serves kid alcohol, then kid wraps his car around a tree, bar owner won't lose the legal battle.

Same with underage kid. It's a fair assumption that Uber screened everyone who signed up for the app. So if the kid lied, that's not the drivers fault.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OldBay said:


> If a college kid gives bar owner a legit fake Id, bar serves kid alcohol, then kid wraps his car around a tree, bar owner won't lose the legal battle.
> 
> Same with underage kid. It's a fair assumption that Uber screened everyone who signed up for the app. So if the kid lied, that's not the drivers fault.


Obviously you don't know the insurance industry. I do. And well.

Here's the way it works. Uber's insurance company, Farmers insurance, has exclusions in their policy. One of those is unaccompanied minors. It's in the policy structured by their corporate attorneys.

I deal with this every day and have never, ever heard about an exclusion not being held up 100%. Uber's insurance is denying claims every single day. Many of them. Why? Exclusions.

But do not bother responding to me, because I don't care to converse with you. I've validated this for my end. Will gladly take the $4.80 cancel fee to NOT drive these brats!

If you want to do it, have at it. I don't care. End of conversation. Now hitting the ignore button. Goodbye ??


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I talked to my attorney (he's right across the hall most days). I paid for this advice. He said he didn't care about insurance, or about any community guidelines, or about my contract. He only cared about liability -- namely, MINE. For this reason ALONE, he recommended that I never transport an unaccompanied minor, or child without a car seat. Period.

If you want different advice, pay for your own attorney. YMMV.

When I get a request from a school, I look at the pax. If they look like a teenager, I ask them their age. I'm amazed how many freely admit they are only 13-17, etc. Those that admit? Cancel and collect the tax. I'll double-dip on the stupid ones. Rinse, repeat. Not my problem that they are members of the unlucky spermatozoa club and have terrible parental units that are totally unfit for adult duty.

If they say they are 18, I ask them their date of birth. This trips up almost all of the liars. If they verbally stumble, or blurt out the truth and reveal they just lied to me, then I cancel and collect the tax.

Some are wearing funny clues: T-shirts with "class of 2022" or a "Class of 2021" amulet on a necklace are a dead giveaway. Situational awareness pays.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> I deal with this every day and have never, ever heard about an exclusion not being held up 100%. Uber's insurance is denying claims every single day. Many of them. Why? Exclusions.


I know a little bit about the world, too. And I'll tell you what Uber is really concerned about. They're concerned that there's going to be a story on the nightly news about a 15 y/o girl who got picked up from her home unbeknownst to her parents and then got injured in a ride. And they'll gladly pay $100K for liability and damages rather than have that story on the news.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Good source of shuffling


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> For WHAT? There is nothing illegal about sitting in your legally parked car, with a valid business reason to be there (teachers or other staff that may need rides).
> 
> With cameras everywhere, cops are slowly becoming aware that if they try to violate rights, they will be caught.
> 
> ...


Wishing doesn't make it true.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Let's beat another dead horse now! Service animals next?


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

I am not going to check drivers licenses so if they look 13 they get a ride. I probably don't even look at 90% of people that get in my car.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I put this message in my driver profile. It seems to have stopped the vast majority of unescorted minors, and children without car seats. There are times when I accept a request, and 30 seconds later the passenger cancels the ride. I think they're reading my profile.
> 
> When I still occasionally get these rides, I'm sure to politely explain to them that the right is not insured, and I could be deactivated. I make sure to say I'm sorry several times. That word, more than any other, seems to deescalate the situation, and they will give up the ride.
> 
> ...


I never even realized there was stuff you could write and it would show to riders lol, good what you wrote


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


#cancel


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> You know where the schools are and you know when the kids get out. So you don't accept the trips. Only problem is the kids have figured this out too. So the little darlings have learned to walk a few blocks away from the school to make the request. There is hope for the next generation.


In my experience they make no effort to hid it. I have said you need to call a parent, they just say someone always drives us after I refuse.

Hop skip drive.



Catty Patty said:


> Damn, and I thought I was doing a nice deed for someone who needs it... ?


Sign up for hop skip drive. They drive the kiddos. Then you can do your good thing within the law.


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What you call a place to be avoided some call a business opportunity. NOT by driving minors but by collecting cancellation fees. I guy in my town has bragged that he deliberately stages near the HS so he can deny rides and collect the fees. He claims he can get around $25 in cancellation fees for a short time and little effort. He has no problem going for the second or third request either. LOL


Scum of the earth.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


If Uber doesn't allow or it's a violation of TOS, why does Uber allow them to have an account?

Near my home and where I drive 80% of the time I have 8 schools in a 12mi radius. I have regular HS, and a few gifted/private schools..

I'll just have to drive after school hours.. because I have taken teens from one school to another and honestly didn't think about it. But my first 1* came from 4 little mouthy entitles.

Won't pick up in those areas anymore.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Coachman said:


> There's never quite as much nonsense as in these unaccompanied minor threads.
> 
> - Uber will deactivate you
> - Insurance won't cover you
> ...


If you are being sarcastic you obviously are not aware of the state of the nation. All of the things you listed are more than plausible in the United States and while Uber can do many things to take on some of the liability (it is currently on the driver), they won't. They could put in place policies and procedures that are transparent but as they are all about greed/money at any and all costs, they know they are making money off of these minors. Why would they stop the practice if they know they aren't liable and the underage paxoles are bringing in money? As any educated person knows, Uber and Lyft are bereft of any ethical or moral compass and know that money and connections allow them to skirt laws and regulations that were designed because companies in the US show they cannot regulate themselves so they need to be regulated.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Too add, sometimes dont have to wait out the clock as they cancel first. They don’t want a report that account is for a minor.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

"....


Seamus said:


> One of the downsides of being a long term driver is trying to have the patience of reading thru regurgitated BS that has been passed around for years. I don't even endorse driving unaccompanied minors and think it's a bad idea but the hysteria is tough to stomach. Very telling that all these "experts" can't produce an actual exclusion clause from UBERS insurance. It's laughable these so called experts most likely don't even posses the actual policy but only the summary. It is so easy for the "experts" to post it and be done with it.....but they don't have it and have never read it! LOL. I actually have received all 100+ pages of the NY policy and you will find no exclusion clause. Why??? Because the state is going to make Uber responsible for EVERY person that gets in an Uber!!! Wether TOS violations, drunk Uber driver, unlicensed Uber driver or whatever scenario you can dream up the state insurance dept holds Uber accountable! I'm done. Never ever ever participating in the unaccompanied insurance discussion again!!!
> 
> Let's beat another dead horse now! Service animals next?


"...the state is going to make Uber responsible for EVERY person that gets in an Uber!!! ". You don't think that Uber and their cadre of lawyers KNOW what they can be liable for and what they won't be liable for? You are delusional if you think that every single word in the TOS and every policy at Uber hasn't been reviewed, audited, and changed to make sure that they carry zero liability? How do you think they get away with what they do? Report back to use once you drive an unaccompanied kid to school, get in a crash, and you call Uber support in the Philippines. LMAO. It will be a fascinating and entertaining scenario from my end as you clearly don't understand the way corporate america works in terms of company liability.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> "....
> 
> "...the state is going to make Uber responsible for EVERY person that gets in an Uber!!! ". You don't think that Uber and their cadre of lawyers KNOW what they can be liable for and what they won't be liable for? You are delusional if you think that every single word in the TOS and every policy at Uber hasn't been reviewed, audited, and changed to make sure that they carry zero liability? How do you think they get away with what they do? Report back to use *once you drive an unaccompanied kid to school, get in a crash, and you call Uber support in the Philippines. * LMAO. It will be a fascinating and entertaining scenario from my end as you clearly don't understand the way corporate america works in terms of company liability.


That will never happen because in every post I clearly advise *against driving unaccompanied minors and don't do it.* Amazing that every post I say that but that part of my statement is ignored. Maybe it's poor reading comprehension.

Of course they have a team of lawyers and of course insurance companies do to. Fortunately, insurance is a Regulated Industry so they have to offer policies that meet their state specified Requirements. If it were left up to companies and insurance companies no claims would ever be paid. Insurance aside, there is too much driver liability to ever drive unaccompanied minors.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> If you are being sarcastic you obviously are not aware of the state of the nation. All of the things you listed are more than plausible in the United States and while Uber can do many things to take on some of the liability (it is currently on the driver), they won't. They could put in place policies and procedures that are transparent but as they are all about greed/money at any and all costs, they know they are making money off of these minors. Why would they stop the practice if they know they aren't liable and the underage paxoles are bringing in money? As any educated person knows, Uber and Lyft are bereft of any ethical or moral compass and know that money and connections allow them to skirt laws and regulations that were designed because companies in the US show they cannot regulate themselves so they need to be regulated.


Well stated


----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport (Apr 12, 2017)

Just did a triple high school shuffle on a 9th grader. On the third cancel I finally drove to him and asked what his grade was? ( if he says anything other than grade 12 he is a minor, and they always tell the truth because they are caught off guard by the question) "sorry, no minors kid!" Another 5 bucks :roflmao:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport said:


> Just did a triple high school shuffle on a 9th grader. On the third cancel I finally drove to him and asked what his grade was? ( if he says anything other than grade 12 he is a minor, and they always tell the truth because they are caught off guard by the question) "sorry, no minors kid!" Another 5 bucks :roflmao:


Excellent ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> If you are being sarcastic you obviously are not aware of the state of the nation. All of the things you listed are more than plausible in the United States...


Plausible doesn't mean probable. It's plausible that any female pax you pick up can accuse you of assault, causing your deactivation and ruining your life. But everybody drives women, because we all know the chances of something like that happening are so slim.

While you can imagine all sorts of horrible outcomes from giving a ride to a minor, that doesn't make them at all likely, as evidenced by all the drivers on this forum who attest to driving minors with never any problems.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I simply avoid areas I know with schools with them between 2pm and 4pm, since those are usually the times when little kids get out of school. Not only is the traffic bad as well as how you'll be ****ed if that kid gets into an accident with you without a guardian, but most rides coming from schools only go up to around 1 to 3 miles. Those kids live near the school majority of the time. It's simply not worth it. If I see on the Uber map that the pick up location is coming from a well known school area, I just let it fade away.

Uber should really stop with their commercials showing minors getting into Uber cars. I remember there's this one commercial that shows a happy teeny getting in an Uber car despite the fact that Uber drivers aren't supposed to allow a minor to travel alone. Uber is providing false advertisement to the public. Of course people will think "Oh the ad shows an unaccompanied minor getting alone in an Uber car, I'll let my children ride Uber cars!". I bet Uber doesn't really care about this "little misunderstanding" because they still want the money from those little children/their parents, but if ****assery happens, they know that the driver will be the one getting in trouble. "Uber: It is stated in the rules that Uber Drivers are not supposed to pick up unaccompanied minors.... so it's their fault, even if we made an ad showing minors happily getting into Uber cars (because we have no respect and don't care about easily replaceable drivers that we pay CENTS per mile)."


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Let me shift the paradigm and talk about job security. If teenagers learn how to drive, then you no longer have a client.

If you keep them on the platform, you end up with a client for life.

Once they learn how to drive, they become potential ride-share competitors. Ride-share heaven is a place where nobody knows how to drive and nobody has a car except you.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Regardless of where you stand on the liability debate, there are several valid reasons you should never drive an unaccompanied minor:
#1 - trips are inevitably short and fares are minimal
#2 - traffic in schools is a nightmare at drop-off and pickup time and you will be stuck in it while missing more profitable fares
#3 - Minors do not tip. Ever.
#4 - You don't have to deal with their entitled attitude if you don't drive them


----------



## screwber (Dec 15, 2015)

Catty Patty said:


> I've been doing the same thing. But after reading this thread, I'm wondering if insurance coverage is an issue with an unaccompanied minor. What's your take on that?


Am insurance issue will be the least of your problem if you pick up minor and involved in an accident. You, as the driver, will be personally responsible for medical bills and the inevitable lawsuit which ensues...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tarvus said:


> #4 - You don't have to deal with their entitled attitude if you don't drive them


My experience is just the opposite. High school riders are almost always, quiet, respectful, and entirely non-demanding. Easiest rides ever.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

screwber said:


> Am insurance issue will be the least of your problem if you pick up minor and involved in an accident. You, as the driver, will be personally responsible for medical bills and the inevitable lawsuit which ensues...


While a lot of UP is just people smack talking, I do appreciate the good advice that sneaks through - and this issue (including your response) has opened my eyes to the liability of taking an unaccompanied minor. Thank you... ?‍♀


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

If your driving under a LLC you will not be responsible for medical bills or lawsuits


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> If your driving under a LLC you will not be responsible for medical bills or lawsuits


Your LLC WILL be responsible, however. Still a great idea to form an LLC with which to do rideshare.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> Works great until they put you in handcuffs.
> View attachment 346821


Loitering is hanging around someplace with no legitimate reason to be there. Being a TNC driver waiting for a ride request is a legitimate reason. It's the nature of the business.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> no cuffs for me. just taking a walk


Enjoy your walk!


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

Do you have to wait 5 min to get the cancellation fee if the PAX is unaccompanied minor?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

highsky said:


> Do you have to wait 5 min to get the cancellation fee if the PAX is unaccompanied minor?


From what I've heard on this board, yes. You need to do a regular shuffle.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

highsky said:


> Do you have to wait 5 min to get the cancellation fee if the PAX is unaccompanied minor?


Yes, always have to wait the timer for any cancellation fee.

Unfortunately


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Where is it illegal?
> Terms of service is not law.


In Georgia, illegal under 16.

All states: 100% liability on the driver.

Anyone who wants to risk huge liability for $4.00 ride is an absolute lowlife idiot. Lower class.

BTW: Driving without insurance is illegal in most states.

Uneducated Uber drivers
?



Glockoholic said:


> Well i gave up on following that rule. I would arrive to the pick up and it was a minor, i report it and they stopped paying me for the time and gas to get there so i just go ahead and take the kids also knowing i would rather have them in my car then some creep random. Not to mention this is one of those rules where only half the drivers follow so again i would rather get the kid where they are going safely. I do wish parents would not let their kids go at all in a uber but some people i guess right?


You must have a zero, or negative, net worth?

Or you're very, very uneducated?

Or both?

My two cents

MAGA


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


You tell them, no one under 18 can use the service without being accompanied by a legal guardian. A legal guardian must be over the age of 25 and of an immediate family member of the age of 21 with written parental permission.

Tell them it's illegal. If the parent requested the ride call them and explain the situation. If the child requested the trip, report it to U/L. Either wait the time and cancel the ride, or have the passenger cancel, if you want the cancelation fee.

It's not worth the price if something happens.

There's a reason it's called an Accident.



MiamiKid said:


> In Georgia, illegal under 16.
> 
> All states: 100% liability on the driver.
> 
> ...


I mean, we all know the genus pouring out of Miami and Atlanta.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

El Janitor said:


> So I'm watching the news and here in LA school is back in session. Reminds me I can't pick up anyone under 18, and I know the pings will be coming in, and rides will have to be canceled, and angry parents will be sending nasty texts. So Here's my tips to avoid the hassle.
> 
> • Know what times the public schools start and end, and be cautious when you get pings at those times. Here it's usually pings around 7:15AM - 8AM. Remember if you can't prove that you're 18 or older ( Valid State ID card) Uber wont cover you riding alone, neither will I.
> 
> ...


Turn them down, period, unless accompanied by an adult.



AngelAdams said:


> You tell them, no one under 18 can use the service without being accompanied by a legal guardian. A legal guardian must be over the age of 25 and of an immediate family member of the age of 21 with written parental permission.
> 
> Tell them it's illegal. If the parent requested the ride call them and explain the situation. If the child requested the trip, report it to U/L. Either wait the time and cancel the ride, or have the passenger cancel, if you want the cancelation fee.
> 
> ...


I really don't care about the "legality", and I don't even think it is illegal, it's a requirement of the insurer.

We used to pick up minors in the taxi biz, a few years back, but comm'l insurance is much higher than hybrid insurance.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Turn them down, period, unless accompanied by an adult.
> 
> 
> I really don't care about the "legality", and I don't even think it is illegal, it's a requirement of the insurer.
> ...


No, I can confirm it is not a requirement, of the insurer.

In fact, have validated, through Uber's insurer Farmers insurance, that unaccompanied minors are an exclusion in Uber's insurance policy.

I work with insurance everyday. Trust me on this, it's an exclusion. Period.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Turn them down, period, unless accompanied by an adult.
> 
> 
> I really don't care about the "legality", and I don't even think it is illegal, it's a requirement of the insurer.
> ...


It's technically kidnapping lol


----------

